# Tick tock old website about to die



## buzglyd (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm sure most of you got the email this morning.


BUT NOT ONCE YOU SEE OUR NEW WEBSITE!

Soon you’ll notice changes if you log on to hgvclub.com.

That link will soon redirect you to the new club.hiltongrandvacations.com, where you’ll find a faster and smoother vacation planning experience.

I'm getting used to the new site but it sure is clunky in spots and the different shades of green are a mess and don't accurately reflect available inventory.


----------



## Jason245 (Aug 30, 2016)

Where the heck is a summary of open season available on the new masterpiece? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 30, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> Where the heck is a summary of open season available on the new masterpiece?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



This is LOTS of stuff missing. 

Simple things like point values required for individual resorts.

It's half done but I guess that's good enough.


----------



## JSparling (Aug 30, 2016)

I hate the new website. Wish they just improved it rather than throw it away and start over.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 30, 2016)

I am actually getting used to the website, and it now where i start with all my reservations.  

it took me a bit to find the point values for each resort., but once i figured everything out, it mostly makes sense to me..

I think a lot depends how you like to plan your vacations.  If you usually have a specific location and fixed dates in mind it works pretty well for me. 

I have not noticed any discrepancies in availability recently, but maybe i am just lucky....


----------



## Emi (Aug 31, 2016)

The new website does not have all the inventory in the old website. I can see more availabilty for Hawaii in February in the old site. It is cumbersome to search. It took them 4 years to give us a more inferior product. Management turmoil at the top of HGV is leading them down the wrong path.


----------



## brp (Aug 31, 2016)

I sent them some things I wanted to do (and could before). They really did take the time to send a detailed email with screen shots and suggestions. They had somewhat missed what I wanted, but I appreciated the effort.

Two things:

1. Show all resorts in a given area (say Vegas) at the same time while scrolling through dates. We sometimes feel like going "whenever" and want to see availability in the whole area as we scroll dates.

2. See availability for all of the same type of room (say 1BR) as I scroll dates. This may be more limited, but Bay Club has like 5 different 1BR designators....and all I want to see is "availability in any 1BR as I scroll dates."

They did seem interested in the feedback, so maybe something will come of this.

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 1, 2016)

*Keep the Old Website as well as the New One*



JSparling said:


> I hate the new website. Wish they just improved it rather than throw it away and start over.



I have written to them many times about the new website.  Most recently they said that they will be halting the old website and they can't make everybody happy.  I told them that they could.

I suggested that they keep the old website as well as the new one.  I did that since the old website does give better visibility of what is available more easily at all resorts and make making and changing reservations much simpler.  Furthermore, at times it takes many minutes to log on tot he new website.  That is while the old site is still being utilized by many members.  When the new website is the only one it town, it believe it will be so slow that it will become dysfunctional.  

They haven't yet answered my suggestion that they keep both sites.

If what I believe is true, they will be keeping the old website going just like they kept the Classic System going along with the Revolution system after the Revolution system slowed to a halt.  Like Yogi said it is Deja Vous all over again.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 1, 2016)

I do have to say its easier and faster to log in to the new iOS App using the fingerprint reader.  I'm not concerned about performance but I find it tedious having all the unit types listed with the exact same description, no way to tell exactly what you are booking.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jestme (Sep 2, 2016)

If they don't have an open season summary, I will just call 10 times a day. They won't be able to keep up with the calls if it stays as disfunctional as it is now. When the costs for their call centers go through the roof they may re-think.


----------



## holdaer (Sep 2, 2016)

*Grand Islander availability in New Website*

One sure fire way to get members off the old site is to only update the new website with new resorts.

For example, Grand Islander is now showing availability 3/1 - 3/6 2017.

I'm looking forward to the day when the Florida Gulf Coast affiliate resorts' inventory  begin to appear on the new website.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 2, 2016)

jestme said:


> If they don't have an open season summary, I will just call 10 times a day. They won't be able to keep up with the calls if it stays as disfunctional as it is now. When the costs for their call centers go through the roof they may re-think.





I just want to thank you in advance for driving up the 2017 club fee.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jestme (Sep 2, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> I just want to thank you in advance for driving up the 2017 club fee.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



The 2017 club fee will probably hold the costs for the new "improved" website anyhow, which was probably cost justified by the disaster of the other "new" website that increased calls to their call center. They will track why the calls are still going up and then they may correct what we have already told them. Don't worry, as always, the club fee will go up.


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 2, 2016)

jestme said:


> The 2017 club fee will probably hold the costs for the new "improved" website anyhow, which was probably cost justified by the disaster of the other "new" website that increased calls to their call center. They will track why the calls are still going up and then they may correct what we have already told them. Don't worry, as always, the club fee will go up.


As will reservation fee, activation fee, guest cert fee, and open season rates.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## brp (Sep 3, 2016)

Tamaradarann said:


> I have written to them many times about the new website.  Most recently they said that they will be halting the old website and they can't make everybody happy.  I told them that they could.
> 
> They haven't yet answered my suggestion that they keep both sites.





SmithOp said:


> I'm not concerned about performance but I find it tedious having all the unit types listed with the exact same description, no way to tell exactly what you are booking.



I've gotten several good response emails from them, with the second point above being one of the issues I brought up with them, as I mentioned above.

She indicated that the things I brought up are their most frequent "suggestions' (she didn't use quotes ),  and that this was something that they were looking into as they evolve the site.

I don't want to place too much faith, but the very specific and to-the-point nature of the responses I've gotten gives me some hope.

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 3, 2016)

*New Website versus Old Website*



brp said:


> I've gotten several good response emails from them, with the second point above being one of the issues I brought up with them, as I mentioned above.
> 
> She indicated that the things I brought up are their most frequent "suggestions' (she didn't use quotes ),  and that this was something that they were looking into as they evolve the site.
> 
> ...


----------



## brp (Sep 3, 2016)

Tamaradarann said:


> In your post you left out some critical aspects of my post when you posted my quotation in your post.  I am providing my entire quote to put a response I just got from HGVC concerning my e-mail to them in a proper context.



Apologies if it appeared that I was trying to misrepresent you. I was focused on the part about the lack of what appeared to be constructive response, so that was all I quoted rather than the whole thing since the rest was not germane to the point I was trying to make.

I definitely didn't mean to exclude part for any reason other than brevity and focus.

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 4, 2016)

*BRP Thank you*



brp said:


> Apologies if it appeared that I was trying to misrepresent you. I was focused on the part about the lack of what appeared to be constructive response, so that was all I quoted rather than the whole thing since the rest was not germane to the point I was trying to make.
> 
> I definitely didn't mean to exclude part for any reason other than brevity and focus.
> 
> Cheers.



Thank you BRP for your apology, but it wasn't necessary.  I needed to stress my entire quote to point out that I have stressed to HGVC a number of times that the new website, that they tout as being the greatest thing since the moon landings, doesn't do as effective job in making and changing reservations speedily as the old site.  They have never, before a few days ago, suggested that the new website wasn't made primarily as a reservation system which I was under the impression it was since that is why I go to the website which is hundreds of times a year.  The revelation that a better reservation system than the new system could be had was refreshing.   While I feel the old website is sufficient, if they can create one which is better but not burdened with all the graphics and other extraneous information that the new website has then more power to them.


----------



## linsj (Sep 4, 2016)

Tamaradarann said:


> While I feel the old website is sufficient, if they can create one which is better but not burdened with all the graphics and other extraneous information that the new website has then more power to them.



They did. It's called Classic. But corporate is enamored with bells and whistles that get in the way and real users don't need or want. Its simplicity worked and was a big reason I bought HGVC.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 4, 2016)

*Classic is great*



linsj said:


> They did. It's called Classic. But corporate is enamored with bells and whistles that get in the way and real users don't need or want. Its simplicity worked and was a big reason I bought HGVC.



I agree the Classic is great.  I still use it to make my reservations.  I will hate to see it go.  When I want to change a reservation I go to change a reservation so I don't know which system Classic or Revolution does the job, but it does it well.


----------



## brp (Sep 5, 2016)

linsj said:


> They did. It's called Classic. But corporate is enamored with bells and whistles that get in the way and real users don't need or want. Its simplicity worked and was a big reason I bought HGVC.



And I found Revolution quite a bit superior for my needs. It showed me what I wanted to see (availability across all resorts in a selected region) over a time range as I scrolled. This is an ideal booking tool for us.

Early on it had some quirks and such, but got to working very well.

I would love to have Revolution on the new site with the additional resorts added. For me, that would be the definition of the ideal booking site.

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 6, 2016)

brp said:


> And I found Revolution quite a bit superior for my needs. It showed me what I wanted to see (availability across all resorts in a selected region) over a time range as I scrolled. This is an ideal booking tool for us.
> 
> Early on it had some quirks and such, but got to working very well.
> 
> ...




I can definitely agree with the comments about some of the missing features on new site, such as search across a city/region.

I certainly don't have any inside knowledge of the HGVC infrastructure, but i would bet they could not get either Revolution or Classic to run on mobile devices.  These days so many people use their phones or tablets to do everything they really needed something that works the same on mobile and regular computers....

I don't know how old classic or revolution is, but also possible they use older technology that is no longer being supported by the underlying software or hardware company.  I work for a large tech company with a large web/ ecommerce business.  We are often struggling to adapt as the other companies update or discontinue their products we used to build our solutions.


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 6, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I can definitely agree with the comments about some of the missing features on new site, such as search across a city/region.
> 
> I certainly don't have any inside knowledge of the HGVC infrastructure, but i would bet they could not get either Revolution or Classic to run on mobile devices.  These days so many people use their phones or tablets to do everything they really needed something that works the same on mobile and regular computers....
> 
> I don't know how old classic or revolution is, but also possible they use older technology that is no longer being supported by the underlying software or hardware company.  I work for a large tech company with a large web/ ecommerce business.  We are often struggling to adapt as the other companies update or discontinue their products we used to build our solutions.



Revolution is Flash based and would not run on mobile devices.


----------



## brp (Sep 6, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I
> 
> I don't know how old classic or revolution is, but also possible they use older technology that is no longer being supported by the underlying software or hardware company.  I work for a large tech company with a large web/ ecommerce business.  We are often struggling to adapt as the other companies update or discontinue their products we used to build our solutions.





buzglyd said:


> Revolution is Flash based and would not run on mobile devices.



True, but I don't think that that should be a limitation. Many sites (let's take AA.com, for example) detect that one is on a mobile device and redirect to something like m.aa.com, and it knows what not to do.

So, they could still have Flash-based things on browsers and not on mobile. If they wanted to 

Cheers.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 7, 2016)

brp said:


> So, they could still have Flash-based things on browsers and not on mobile. If they wanted to
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.




Thats the way the old site worked, Revolution would not load on mobile devices that did not support flash, so you had to use classic.



Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 7, 2016)

brp said:


> True, but I don't think that that should be a limitation. Many sites (let's take AA.com, for example) detect that one is on a mobile device and redirect to something like m.aa.com, and it knows what not to do.
> 
> So, they could still have Flash-based things on browsers and not on mobile. If they wanted to
> 
> Cheers.



The flash issue is bigger than just mobile.  Many of the newer browsers may support Flash, but have it disabled by default.  So if your using one of the new browsers Revolution might not work unless you have enabled Flash.

But there may be other technologies beyond Flash.  

My guess is they are upgrading the actual reservation system that runs behind the website.  That could be why we are seeing different inventory between the old and new websites.  It may be that both Classic and Revolution are not connected to the new system.   Pure speculation on my part.  

But if i think about some of the improvements, such as the Apps for mobile and the promise to add the affiliates to the online system (not in place as of yet). That all sounds like a big upgrade, and would probably be the result of more than just a website upgrade.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 9, 2016)

If you register with the new site will it lock you out from using the old site?


----------



## natarajanv (Sep 9, 2016)

CalGalTraveler said:


> If you register with the new site will it lock you out from using the old site?



No, you will have access to both. I do.


----------

